# Arma 2 - Steuerung bekloppt oder was ?



## Eol_Ruin (12. April 2012)

Hab mir gestern die aktuelle PCGames mit der Black Edition von Arma2 geholt.
Hab aus verschiedenen Quellen gehört das sie aktuell gepatchte Version (1.11) halbwegs gut spielbar sein soll.

_Nun muß ich aber was loswerden:_
Welcher total bekloppte Idiot hat sich denn diese *Steuerung *einfallen lassen 
Ich kann ja nicht mal mit der rechten Maustaste das Zielfernrohr verwenden sondern muß erst mit einer anderen Taste das *Fernrohr "anheben"*.
Und wieso brauch ich für einen Militär-Shooter - auch wenns ein realistischer ist - *fünf Dutzend Tasten* 
Operation Flashpoint 2: Dragon Rision ließ sich doch auch sinnvoll mit viel weniger Tasten steuern.

Gibts irgendeinen *Mod *der die Steuerung etwas vereinfacht.
Denn so wie sie jetzt ist fang ich erst gar nicht an zu spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

naja, das mit dem anheben ist halt realistischer, denk ich mal...


Ich hab es noch nicht installiert, aber: was sind das denn überhaupt für Befehle, dass es so viele gibt? ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. April 2012)

Hier ist schon mal eine schöne Übersicht: http://www.noteblog.de.vu/wp-content/gallery/news/gruppe.jpg

Mit der Enter Taste auf dem Numblock kannst auch zwischen Ego und 3rd Person Sicht hin- und herschalten.

Lass Dich aber nicht von der ganzen Steuerung abschrecken. Mit der Zeit geht das schon


----------



## Mothman (12. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Lass Dich aber nicht von der ganzen Steuerung abschrecken. Mit der Zeit geht das schon


Bei mir ging das nicht mehr klar. Ich hab ArmA und ArmA2 so oft probiert, aber immer nach spätestens einer Stunde gefrustet aufgehört, ob der Steuerung und der Trägheit. 

Bis da mal wirklich das passiert, was man will (sei nun die KI oder die Steuerung schuld), zieht der Krieg an einem vorbei.

Und dieses Menü mit ENTER (was es ja definitiv auch schon bei Operation Flashpoint gab) ist imo auch ne Zumutung. Dieses Durchscrollen während der Gefechte ist sowas von unglücklich gemacht, dass ich es fast garnicht in Worte fassen kann. 
Damals zu Operation Flashpoint war man ja noch hart im Nehmen und hat sich da durchgebissen. Aber MUSS das heutzutage wirklich noch sein? Es ist nicht "mehr" Simulation nur weil es sich komplizierter spielt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Es ist nicht "mehr" Simulation nur weil es sich komplizierter spielt.


 
100% zustimm 

Der Satz ist schon fast "zu wahr"


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Ein gewisses Maß an "mehr" ist halt schon nötig für mehr Realismus, bestes Beispiel sind Flugsims 

Die Frage ist halt, wieviel "mehr" dann zuviel wird...   ich hab ehrlich gesagt zB schon immer gedacht, dass es bei einem Shooter absoluter Quatsch ist, dass man da minutenlang mit der Waffe im Anschlag rumrennen kann, ohne dass man völlig ermüdet. Daher find ich so was wie "Waffe erst in Anschlag bringen vor dem Zielen" gar nicht mal so falsch, wenn man mehr Realismus verlangt.

Und wenn ich die Befehle aus dem verlinkten Bild anschaue: naja, das meiste hat ja wohl mit Befehlen für andere zu tun, um taktisch zu steuern. Da wäre es vlt gut, wenn man selber je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen kann, dass die KI-MItspieler eigenständig agieren, zB dass man "nur" befiehlt, wohin die gehen sollen, und den Rest machen die selber. zB gibt es da ja diesen schon was älteren Taktik-Shooter "Ghost Recon", wo man ein Trupp mit ich glaub 4 Mann ist und dann auch Befehle an die KI-Soldaten verteilt wie "gehe zu X und dort in Deckung" oder "gehe zu Y und von da Feuerschutz" usw. - das ging dann mit Menüs, in denen man zuerst die Soldaten zu Gruppe A oder B hinzufügte, und dann konnte man halt die per Taste 1 den Trupp A auswählen, durch erneuten Druck ein Untermenü auffrufen wie "gehe zu X" oder "Greife X an" usw.  - das ging an sich sehr gut. 

Bei ner Flugsim kann man ja auch aussuchen, ob man zB "sogar" die Landeklappen selber steuern will oder nicht.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. April 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach "hinkt" dein Vergleich mit einer Flugsim ein wenig.
Denn ein Flugzeug hat nun mal "dutzende" Knöpfe, Regler etc.
Deswegen ist die Steuerung auch kompliziert und sehr "Tastenbehaftet".

Aber bei einem Shooter könnte man die Steuerung auch einfacher gestalten.

Ich fände es für  _langsame _Single-Player Shooter (wie ArmA2) z.B. sehr sinnvoll einen "*Pausenmodus*" wie in Mass Effekt einzuführen um z.B. per Mausklick den KI-Kameraden Befehle zu geben, Waffeneinstellungen zu ändern, Munitionsarten zu wählen etc.
Auch mehrere Aktionen hintereinanderreihen wäre möglich.
Nach Beenden des Pausenmodus würden dann die getätigten Aktionen ausgeführt.
Auch ein Abbrechen der Aktionen per Tastendruck wäre möglich - wenn sich die Situation ändert und man die Aktionen anpassen möchte.

Das dabei der "Flow" des Spiels leiden würde fände ich nicht - denn man kann sich dabei besser auf die eigentliche Action konzentrieren und nicht über Tastenkürzel nachdenken.

Wenigstens als alternative Steuerungmethode wäre das sinvoll.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. April 2012)

Die Steuerung ist (vor allem mit Mods wie z. B. Ace 2) schon sehr breit über die Tastatur verteilt. Nicht sehr einsteigerfreundlich, aber man hat halt sehr viele Möglichkeiten. Mit der rechten Maustaste kannst du übrigens auch durch's Fernrohr schauen, einfach nur kurz antippen anstatt gedrückt halten. Wenn du dann durch's Fernrohr schaust kannst du durch das Gedrückthalten der rechten Maustaste noch ein wenig ranzoomen (auf's Ziel konzentrieren) und hälst dabei automatisch den Atem an, wodurch du ein wenig präziser zielen kannst.

Bis man das alles drin hat vergehen etliche Spielstunden, aber meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich. Wenn dir irgendeine Tastenbelegung überhaupt nicht liegt, dann kannst du sie in den Optionen auch auf eine andere Taste legen. Weniger Tastenkombinationen werden es damit aber wahrscheinlich nicht.

ArmA 2 ist halt eine taktische Simulation (wird in einer modifizierten Variante auch vom US Militär für's Taktiktraining benutzt, deren Version heißt VBS 2, bietet noch mehr Möglichkeiten, kostet aber auch deutlich mehr) und kein reiner Taktikshooter wie z. B. Ghost Recon. Die Simulationselemente beschränken sich allerdings hauptsächlich auf den Infantriekampf, nicht auf das Bedienen von Fahr- und Flugzeugen. Das Gameplay ist sehr langsam, benötigt viel Vorausdenken, aber man kann sich halt Zeit lassen (sofern man nicht den Fehler gemacht hat alle Gegner in der Umgebung aufzuscheuchen und diese einen jagen).

Wenn du "hungrig" bist und die Möglichkeiten dieses Spiels kennenlernen willst, empfehle ich dir die Gameplayvideos von Armastation und TaselCC auf Youtube. Wenn du von dem Team (hauptsächlich Koop-Missionen mit teilweise recht vielen Mitspielern) einige der richtig guten Missionen gesehen hast, sollte dich das (sofern dich das Thema generell anspricht) motivieren dich in die komplexe, teilweise auch komplizierte, aber viele Möglichkeiten bietende Steuerung einzuarbeiten. Hab mal eine meiner Meinung nach sehr gut gemachte Mission auf youtube verlinkt:
*
**ArmA 2 - niCe.Team - Dirty Road (1-5) - YouTube
ArmA 2 - niCe.Team - Dirty Road (2-5) - YouTube
ArmA 2 - niCe.Team - Dirty Road (3-5) - YouTube
ArmA 2 - niCe.Team - Dirty Road (4-5) - YouTube
ArmA 2 - niCe.Team - Dirty Road (5-5) - YouTube

*


----------



## hogan1980 (12. April 2012)

Die Steuerung ist wirklich zum weg laufen.
Zum Thema Simulator: Das einzige was das Spiel wirklich zufriedenstellend "simuliert" ist, dass Verhalten hirnamputierter Vollidioten..
Jedes mal wenn mein Trupp in einen Helicopter steigen soll, rennt einer dieser "simulierten" Vollpfosten hinten gegen den Rumpf, da er nicht in der Lage ist, einen weitern Bogen um den Hubschrauber zu machen. 
Schade das nicht "simuliert" wurde, was passiert wenn jemand in den Heckrotor rennt.. Dann hätte man wenigstens eine Genugtuung, diesen Pfeifen zu zu schauen.. 

Wie schon jemnd schrieb, bei OP Fashpoint hat man das ganze noch "ertragen"..  Heutzutage ist es eine Frechheit.


----------



## MisterSmith (13. April 2012)

Ich fand die Steuerung bei Operation Flashpoint und Arma gut. Was mich viel mehr bei Arma 1 gestört hatte, war ein Bug der manchmal die Soldaten/"mich" nicht mehr aufstehen ließ, nach dem man gekrochen war.

Da gab es eine Mission, in der man einen Stützpunkt verteidigen sollte. Man bezog Stellung und eliminierte alle Eindringlinge. Aber die Mission endete einfach nicht, obwohl ich den Zeitraffer eingeschaltet hatte.

Irgendwann habe ich dann bemerkt, dass einer der gegnerischen Soldaten gar nicht tot war, sondern einfach am Boden fest hing und sich nicht mehr bewegte.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. April 2012)

@MisterSmith Solche Bugs sind schon nervig, vor allem die Kampagnen kommen immer wieder damit an. Aufstehen konnte ich allerdings bisher immer ... manchmal sogar dann, wenn ich's gar nicht wollte (bei bestimmten Oberflächen stand mein Soldat manchmal automatisch auf, was ziemlich unpraktisch ist, wenn überall Gegner herumwuseln).

Vom Gameplay her liebe ich die Spiele trotzdem, trotz (oder vielleicht sogar wegen) der umfangreichen Steuerung. Allerdings hoffe ich wirklich, dass man viele der Bugs, das Verhalten der KI und die allgemeine Performance in ArmA 3 ein wenig besser hinbekommt. Wenn nicht, dann sollte man beim nächsten Teil wirklich mal über eine komplett neue Engine nachdenken. Dann könnte man evtl. auch noch (zumindest die technischen Möglichkeiten für Mods) eine realistischere Physik und Bedienung von Fahr- und Flugzeugen einbauen.

Man stelle sich vor: Am Boden das bekannte ArmA Gameplay und in der Luft kreisen Hubschrauber und Flugzeuge, die sich so realistisch fliegen wie in der DCS Simulationsreihe. Wäre für ein Spiel vermutlich zuviel, aber man könnte ja mehrere Simulationen, eine Flugsimulation und eine Infantrie/Taktik Simulation getrennt rausbringen, die dieselbe Engine benutzen und im Multiplayermodus kompatibel sind. Dann macht es gleich 3x soviel Spaß, wenn man eine A-10 zur Unterstützung gegen gepanzerte Ziele rufen darf.


----------

